# Help coding surgical septoplasty and turbinate reduction



## priceless (Oct 24, 2018)

This is the op note 

"Injected septum with epinephrine and made an incision on the left side. The mucoperichondrial flap was raised posteriorly and the bony cartilaginous junction was disarticulated.The septal spur was removed on the right side, and the flaps laid back down. Suctioned the area and sutured closed.. Performed inferior turbinate reduction with the coblator bilaterally, out fracturing the inferior turbinates. The area was suctioned." 

I am thinking 30520 and 30801.

But not sure if I have enough documented to bill 30801. There is no mention of 'submucous' or ' excision' so 30140 or 30130 is out of question.

Is 30801 correct for turbinate reduction?

Thanks


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Nov 2, 2018)

*Septo and CoblationTurbs*

You have enough for 30801. 

I find that the doctors are often doing a submucosal reduction of the turbs with the radiofrequency. But in order to code and bill 30802, the surgeon must document that she made an incision into the mucous and then reduced the turbinates with the Coblater (radiofrequency). 

The documentation you have only supports:
30520
30801

Barbara J. Cobuzzi MBA, CPC, COC, CPC-P, CPC-I, CPC-I, CENTC
Consulting Editor Otolaryngology Coding Alert
www.Crnhealthcare .com
b.cobuzzi@att.net


----------



## KIMST1977 (Jan 30, 2019)

*Follow up to your question and comment*

In the above note, the provide mentions the outfracture, before the colbation.  If the provider only states out fractures the turbinates with nasal speculum, followed by needle tip colbation wand, three submucossal passes were made within the inferior turbs as the energy was applied.  Would you still consider 30802 over the 30930?


----------

